# [Carte mère] Votre avis pour un Intel QuadCORE

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, j'ai un de mes amis qui a cette carte :

http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=534&l4=0&model=1637&modelmenu=2

Ça boot seulement avec le 2007.0 et le 2008.0 Beta2 il ne voit pas son DVD.

Alors vu qu'il peut changer de motherboard encore, je pense qu'il pourrait utiliser ceci :

http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=534&l4=0&model=1921&modelmenu=2

Vous en pensez quoi, il a un quad core Q6700.

----------

## Ezka

Bah si ça boot avec le 2007.0 c'est quoi le problème ? Je me sert encore d'un CD de 2005 pour booter   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

//** EDIT : ha c'est ptêtre que le lecteur CD marche pas, ce serait pas un problème avec ce périph du coup ?

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

sur ma nouvelle carte mère a base d'X38 et d'ICH9R j'ai du utiliser le cd gentoo 2007.0 pour booter vu que le 2008, ubuntu bootaient pas...

----------

## d2_racing

Je suis pas certain mais est-ce que par hassard le problème des Jmicron se présente seulement quand la personne a Lecteur/Graveur IDE... et qu'elle veut booter dessus ?

Je vais lui demander de brancher un Graveur de DVD SATA à place.

Vous en pensez quoi ?

Pour le problème de boot, c'est causé par quoi au juste  ? Un problème dans le kernel du minimal CD de Gentoo ?

Bref, on connait le symptome, sauf que c'est quoi la source de ce problème.

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut,

ce bug est reporté :

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=215766

à suivre donc

----------

## ghoti

Houlà, bon à savoir, ça : je suis justement tenté par une P5k-E/Wifi : je crois que je vais provisoirement conserver mes disques et me concocter un ch'ti noyau kivabien sur le côté !   :Confused: 

Merci pour l'info : elle tombe à pic !  :Smile: 

@d2_racing : à mon avis, ça n'a rien à voir avec le type de processeur ...

----------

## Ezka

Je vais ptêtre dire une connerie mais même si le CD Gentoo marche pas avec cette CM à Jmicron, tu peux surement booter une knoppix ou autre liveCD qui fonctionne avec (genre "damn small Linux" qui doit bien fonctionner) et installer gentoo de la même façon.

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour en être un "heureux" possesseur et passer de temps à autres sur le forum Asus sur la P5K, je déconseille très vivement ce produit, et t'invite à prendre l'équivalent chez Gigabyte... ou autre.

----------

## ghoti

@El_Goretto : tu peux développer ?   :Shocked: 

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, pourtant Asus est supposé faire des excellents motherboard...

----------

## MasterPrenium

Personnellement j'ai une ASUS Striker Extreme qui marche très bien (enfin la nouvelle car la première v 1.0 est vite repartie en SAV).

Elle boot très bien en livecd 2008.0 beta2(amd64) ou 2007.0(x86)

Je n'ai pas testé les autres.

Mon pross est un QX6700.

En espérant que çà peut t'aider ....

----------

## El_Goretto

J'ai déjà développé au moins 2 fois sur ce forum...

Résumé:

- c'est ma 4e CM de suite Asus sur 3ans, car Asus en théorie, c'est du bon, et je n'ai jamais eu de pépin avec. sauf là.

- baston pendant 3 semaines avec la P5K qui voit mes disques (HD/DVD) 1 fois sur 3 au boot

- RMA en désespoir de cause

- nouvelle carte OK

- BIOS naze: support AHCI retiré depuis la version 4xx, car Asus ne veut pas payer pour le support sur le ICH9 (et qu'on ne me dise pas qu'il n'est pas supporté, c'est faux, cf les docs Intel... Fonction mise en veille S3 qui ne marche pas.

- BIOS naze: pelletée de problèmes à chaque release, aucun changelog, les options font du yoyos (nom, fonctions, efficacité) (ex: option vdrop apparue mais qui ne sert à rien)

- en vrac, vu sur forum: compatibilité très capricieuse côté RAM (cf liste Memory QVL vieille d'1an, même si certains ont quand même des problèmes, surtout avec de la PC8500 et +), adaptateur réseau qui cesse de fonctionner après une MAJ driver, flash BIOS qui merde souvent (et fonction crashFree souvent non effective), etc...

- et surtout: support Asus merdique: j'ai fait appel à eux 2 fois (pour mon pb de lecteur IDE et sur un graveur Asus SATA tout neuf acheté 1 mois après), aucune réponse à part 1 réponse classique avec "avez-vous fait". Superbe. Et sur le forum Asus, il est explicitement écrit qu'aucun tech Asus n'y participe.

Voilà, perso, les "petites" ou "moyennes" cartes Asus, c'est fini, mes potes qui ont pris des "petites" Gigabyte identiques n'ont eu aucun problème.

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

pour en rajouter sur le choix des carte mère, on peu aussi oublier abit (avec le superbe µguru...)

Pour ma part, je comptais aussi me prendre une gigabyte d'ici 1 ou 2 mois. ( avec un chipset p35 pour le moment)

----------

## d2_racing

Salut vous conseillez quoi chez GigaByte ?

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

Moi j'ai acheter cette carte mère, Gigabyte GA-EX38-DS5, le mois dernier et je n'ai pas vraiment de soucis avec.

Ma précédente était une ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe avec laquelle je n'ai eu aucun souci, j'avais envie de tester Gigabyte qui a environ la même réputation qu'Asus pour un plus petit prix car le bundle est moins fourni, résultat satisfaisant pour l'instant, par contre je me demande bien pourquoi elle n'est plus fabriquée, donc plus en vente, seulement 3 mois après sa sortie ?

je crois que j'aurais pas du prendre ce modèle mais elle avait ce que je voulais, EX-38, PCI-E 2, refroidissement passif, compatible avec le gros ventirad Noctua et DDR-2 et surtout compatible avec le processeur Intel en 45 nm et les futurs en FSB 1600 MHz.

http://www.gigabyte.fr/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ClassValue=Motherboard&ProductID=2679&ProductName=GA-EX38-DS5

----------

## d2_racing

Présentement est-ce qu'on est mieux de prendre quelque chose avec X38 ou P35 ?

----------

## kwenspc

abit et asus sont victimes de leur succès, du coup ils se sont trop laissés aller.

Sinon la GA-EX38-DS4 est kif kif avec la DS5. Pci exp. 2.0, possibilité 8Go de ram, refroidissement passif, cpu 45nm etc...

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

pour Gigabyte il faut faire un tour sur le forum http://forum.gigabyte.fr/ avant de ce décider, bon souvant ça fait peur, et il est vrai que j'ai quelques problème de boot (ça doit être pour ça que la carte mère n'est plus fabriquée) du style Vista qui bloque pendant le boot, ceci arrive quand j'ai pas entendu de bip de la carte mère disant que le boot s'est bien déroulé, et un disque dur SATA pas toujours reconnu mais rien ne me prouve que ça vient de la carte mère...

moi j'ai pris du EX-38 car je voulais du pci express 2 pour une 9600GT et un OS 64bit car 8Go de ram...

----------

## kwenspc

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> 
> 
> moi j'ai pris du EX-38 car je voulais du pci express 2 pour une 9600GT et un OS 64bit car 8Go de ram...

 

Ça va doit (devrait?) être le pied pour la full virtualisation ça!

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, ouais c'est assez hot...

C'est quoi la différence entre ces 2 là :

http://www.gigabyte.fr/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2663

http://www.gigabyte.fr/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2624

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

j'ai pas de disque dur disponible pour tester xen, mais c'est le but de cette config (en plus des jeux sous Vista), dès que j'ai un peu d'argent...

sinon xen c'est de la para-virtualisation, la full virtualisation n'existe pas encore, tu voulais bien parler de xen ?

----------

## ghoti

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> J'ai déjà développé au moins 2 fois sur ce forum...

 

Désolé, mon petit cerveau est incapable de retenir tes 1928 posts par coeur  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

Mais en faisant une petite recherche, je constate effectivement tes déboires ...  :Sad: 

Ton résumé est intéressant : j'y retrouve certains problèmes de bios m*diques et le "désintérêt" face au client que j'ai moi-même rencontrés.

Il y a 2 ou 3 ans, les gigabyte étaient difficiles à trouver en Belgique mais depuis, j'ai découvert un magasin à Bruxelles qui semble assez fourni.

Je viens donc de parcourir le site de gigabyte et, déjà, il semble autrement mieux foutu et incomparablement plus rapide  que celui d'Asus !

Si ce soin et cette efficacité se retrouvent sur les CM, je me laisserais bien tenter à mon tour !

Les quelques cartes P35 que j'ai survolées jusqu'ici semblent plutôt intéressantes et c'est vrai que les forums sont plutôt élogieux ...

On va donc étudier tout ça d'un peu plus près !  :Wink: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

La DS5 a 2 ports SATA en plus (pas géré par l'IC9R) et un meilleur refroidissement qui est moins imposant d'ailleurs, après je sais pas trop, j'ai pris la plus chère des 2 (une dizaine d'euros d'écart) et celle qui avait le plus de port SATA

Hum en mattant les photos je m'apercois que j'ai une prise molex sur ma carte mère que je n'ai pas du brancher encore et il faut que je change la prise d'alim de la CM ou du PROC, la passé de 4pin à 8pin vu que j'ai cette prise sur mon alim...

EDIT:

ah non j'ai dit de la merde, ma carte mère étant la EX38, elle n'as pas de prise molex

----------

## kwenspc

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sinon xen c'est de la para-virtualisation, la full virtualisation n'existe pas encore, tu voulais bien parler de xen ?

 

Nan nan KVM pawa  :Very Happy:  c'est spécifiquement dédié aux technologies hardware de full virtualisation comme VT chez Intel et Pci express 2.0

Tu peux avoir quasi n'importe quel OS, y a pas besoin de driver, nada. Windows sous Xen c'est impossible*, sous KVM si etc... 

*: fin en hyperviseur non, mais xen est capable depuis la version 3 je crois d'utiliser les instrus CPU comme VT pour faire de la full virtualization. Ceci dit... amha KVM c'est l'avenir. Xen, c'est du code bien lourd dans le kernel, c'est super en retard par rapport aux maj linux etc... Alors que KVM c'est officiellement dans le noyau, c'est basé sur des softs éprouvés (Qemu en client), images vmware compatibles etc... Je passe bientôt le labo au taf sous KVM d'ailleurs. (après quasi 2 ans de Xen)

----------

## El_Goretto

Mmmm, tu veux dire "faire tourner des OS "unmodified"", Kwenspc, par full virtualization, hein?

Parce que pour moi le fait de ne pas pouvoir faire de la "full virtualization" de ma machine (GPU... surtout  :Smile: ) a été une très grosse désillusion.

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Parce que pour moi le fait de ne pas pouvoir faire de la "full virtualization" de ma machine (GPU... surtout ) a été une très grosse désillusion.

 

Beh justement le pci express 2.0 est censé rendre ça possible non? Faut j'imagine avoir une CG compatible après (qui embarque les instrus qu'il faut et tout)

C'est pas possible actuellement?

----------

## El_Goretto

Damned, je n'avions point vu: en effet, virtualisation des I/Os au programme du PCIe 2.0... au début.

J'ai du mal à m'y retrouver: http://www.pcisig.com/specifications/

J'ai l'impression que la partie I/O a été "sortie" de la norme PCIe, et fait l'objet d'un programme à part.

--

edit: pas plus clair sur cet article.

----------

## dapsaille

J'attend toujours LA solution me permettant de jouer sous windows et tourner sous linux sans soucis ...

 autre que le multi boot of course ^^

----------

## xaviermiller

deux machines ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> deux machines ? 

 

Déja fait mais la patronne a fait la geulle ^^

Et puis ou est la geekattitude la dedans ...  :Laughing: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

moi aussi dapsaille, je rêve d'un xen avec support de l'accélération 3D...

je m'imagine bien changer d'OS à l'aide d'une combinaison de touche et F1: hop gentoo F2: hop Windows F3: l'OS servant de serveur (BSD peut être) et F4: une un machine virtuelle pour tester des OS

le tout avec un octocore qui devrait être disponible au grand public dans 2 ans accompagné de 16 Go de ram  et le tour est joué, 2 cores dédiés par MV et 4Go ram aussi !!!

Au fait si on met une 2ieme carte graphique dans le pc (maintenant qu'on a 2 ports PCI-Express minimum) si on s'en sert que d'une pour l'hyperviseur de xen, peut on se servir de la 2ieme sous un windows avec l'accélération graphique d'activée et ainsi pourvoir jouer sous un OS virtualisé ?

----------

## Oupsman

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Au fait si on met une 2ieme carte graphique dans le pc (maintenant qu'on a 2 ports PCI-Express minimum) si on s'en sert que d'une pour l'hyperviseur de xen, peut on se servir de la 2ieme sous un windows avec l'accélération graphique d'activée et ainsi pourvoir jouer sous un OS virtualisé ?

 

En théorie oui. J'ai jamais pu essayer. Mais XEN permet de virtualiser une carte, donc logiquement il n'y pas de raison pour que ça marche pas.

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

Avec Xen, il est possible de cacher un périphérique ou une carte PCI au système hôte, et ne la dédié qu'à l'un des invités.

Donc en théorie c'est possible.

J'ai par contre du mal aussi à trouver des infos là dessus, et sur le partage des I/O normalement apporté par le PCIe 2.0 (Dernier graph que j'ai vu, c'était pour une révision du PCIe 2.0 ...)

@+,

Guile.

----------

## technick

Bonjour,

j'utilise une CM striker extreme, un QX6700 @ 3,2, (en watercooling proc + chipsets) une Geforce 8800 gtx, 4Go 8500 c5d deux raptors 150 en raid 0 pour un multiboot gentoo 64 / vista 32 (et d'autres 500 Go pour /home et autres partitions NTFS) . Cette config fonctionne à merveille pour le jeux sous windows et le reste sous gentoo. A refaire je resterais sous une config Nvidia par contre comme beaucoups d'autre, Asus c'est fini pour moi. Le probleme suivant est la guerre intel / nvidia qui fait qu'intel rend regulièrement ses proc incompatibles avec les chipsets nvidia mais comme je fait une allergie à ATI (surtout à leurs pilotes), je reste nvidia. Notez que cette config a été montée à la base pour faire de la simulation sous linux/vmware de reseaux Microsoft sous Active Directory, la 8800 gtx est là pour le fun  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ouais, la RAM en 8500 aussi, j'imagine  :Smile: 

Merci de préciser: "sous linux", quand tu pourris les drivers ATI, sinon tu vas avoir devoir justifer tes assertions... Surtout que les chiffres sont là pour prouver le contraire, sous ouinouin ouista, d'après M$ lui-même.

C'est important de savoir rester objectif, surtout sur un forum technique.

----------

## technick

Peut etre aussi que les 4000 PC de ma boite me permettent d'etre objectif et surtout d'avoir du recul par rapport au benchs et autes discours marketing de Microsoft dictés par des parts de marchés et autres impératifs financiers  :Wink:  Je vois surtout ceux qu'on oublie et ceux à probleme.

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Merci de préciser: "sous linux", quand tu pourris les drivers ATI

 

J'ajouterais que c'est de moins en moins vrai, surtout si on ne joue pas! Depuis les 8.47x je n'ai remarqué aucun problème. (et pourtant je joue sous wine de temps à autre) Bon après bien sûr si on veut le dernier truc compiz inutile à la mode, je garantis rien :]

... Et au moins AMD/Ati ils jouent la carte Open Source EUX! (bientôt la 3D dans les drivers RadeonHD, qui eux sont totalement libres!)

----------

